# Help buying HED Jet4 wheelset - price



## Jontony (Jul 22, 2008)

I am looking to buy a set of HED Jet4's and I am looking for some help from the group here on where to get them for the best price? 

1. I do not want to buy them off ebay or some other auction site

2. I would prefer a shop that actually has a physical location

3. service (even mail order) would be good

4. Free shipping always a plus......

Please drop in any good price site you have that I might be able to use for price matches too. 

Thanks all!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

I was looking for a pair my self ........msrp is 700 front 800 rear.......havent been able to find them cheaper.....and doubt you will, seeing as most places are still selling the older jets at retail 595/695 respectively....

email hed using the contact form on their website and they will be able to hook you up with a retailer in your area.....they did this for me....talked to this lbs....said they could order and be built "today" and ship "tomorrow" ...does this help?


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I'd deal with Hed directly. A lot of times, online retailers don't have the wheels in stock. They get your order, then contact Hed, the wheels are then built. That includes last years model prices. Zipp does the same thing to some extent. So, I'd eliminate the middle man and get them direct.


----------



## Jontony (Jul 22, 2008)

*Hooked Up!!!!!*

I talked to my LBS yesterday and got an amazing deal on a set of 2009 Jet4's. How does 20% of MSRP sound??? That is better than I saw the last 3 sets of Jet C2's sell for on ebay.......

Going LBS is definitely the best way!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

hook us up with your lbs, im sure theyd be happy to ship to us!!!!!!


----------



## Jontony (Jul 22, 2008)

Big Ring cycles in Golden Colorado. Ask for Jason and tell him that Jon sent you. I know it was only a short time more he could do the deal but you can give him a shout! They were recommended by HED.


----------



## Jontony (Jul 22, 2008)

*Update on HED Jet4's - specs*

So I got these wheels about a week and a half ago after my order. The build time for them was good and right on with what I had expected - 9 days from order to delivery. 

They look great! When Jason (From Big Ring) took them off the hooks and handed them to me I was like "WOW - these are awesome". I asked Jason to grab the scale so we could see how they measured up. With the skewers included they came in at just over 1800 grams (1815 to be exact). I thought to myself "hmm that seems a little high". I didn't have all the specs on them there with me soI took them home and weighed the skewers by themselves and got 105 grams for both. Then I weighed the wheels without skewers and they were heavy. Not just a few grams heavy..... No....... like 100 grams heavy!! HED had them on the website as 1610 for the set but mine were coming in at 1705 without skewers or rim tape or anything!!!

I emailed HED and Andy emailed me back right away (what a great guy). He said they would get another set out right away and that mine must've been built with heavier spokes. Four business days went by ......... Andy emailed yesterday with the following: 
Sorry for delaying my reply. 
Our website is wrong, it will be changed today. We got a set of jet 4s down
to 1640g for you and they are on the way but they cannot be lighter than
1640. 
I apologize for the wrong listing on the website. 
-andy

So today the website has 1670 as the listed weight on these wheels. I'm glad the wheels are on their way out to me finally as I've been storing the other wheels in the garage unridden while this gets sorted out (I swear they are mocking me and daring me to ride them - LOL). Hopefully Andy will be able to throw some schwag in the box on it's way out to me. I sure would hope so for all of this. Anyway - I will update this again after I get them and fit them into the TCR. Ride Safe all!!


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes let us know what you think of the Jet 4's, they look like a nice wheel. I don't know if they are worth the extra money over the Ardennes or not?


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

thanks for the update on the situation...I decided against them...decided to save cash and just build up some lighter aeroheads with a lower spoke count than I was riding before...but yes please let us know how you like them...I am still seeking out an aero front wheel


----------



## Jontony (Jul 22, 2008)

*I'm still not riding these wheels........*

OK let me back up a little bit..........

So 2 weeks ago I posted that a new set of Jet4's were on the way out after the ones they sent me were 100 grams heavier than what they had listed on their website. So I finally got the new wheels and I pull the front wheel out of the box and start inspecting it............

There was glue (looked like rubber cement) seeping through the carbon where the fairing meets the aluminum hoop. It felt like stubble sticking out all along the rim. There were a couple of places where it was smeared a little as well. there were also a lot of places where the glue substance hadn't actually seeped all the way through but you could see it in the carbon fiber. 

I emailed Andy again (this guy must hate me by now) and he apologized and asked me to ship them back. They got the wheels back on Monday and today is Wednesday so I am hoping to hear from them today regarding these wheels. I asked them to not ship me a new set of wheels until they call me. I'm wondering if I am just not meant to ride HED wheels and should just get my $$ back and build out some 45mm Edge Composite clinchers instead. Email me with any questions you might have and I will continue to update the thread.......


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

go with the Edge 45mm, if you want a deep dish. you will be a lot happier. i went through something similar with the Jet 4 until i got my money back.

There was glue all over the wheels, they were too heavy and i did not think the quality was there. 

in my mind the Ardennes is 10 times better wheel and a lot cheaper.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Veloci1:

Do you have a pair of the HED Ardennes? If so, what are your thoughts? Im particularly interested in the hub quality and reliability of the wheels. Ive read good reviews regarding their weight, handing etc., but Im wondering how they hold up over time.

Thanks...


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i do have a pair. they've held up very well. i use them often and i have had no a single issue with them. they have about 2000 miles and they are like new. keep in mind that i am 185 lbs, very close to their weight limit and like i said, no issues.

now, if you are looking for everyday, racing and training wheels the Ardennes fit the bill perfectly, but, i rode a set of 2008 Campagnolo Neutron Ultra and i was very impressed. i think the front wheels is stiffer on the Neutrons than the Ardennes. I say that becasue the Neutrons seemed to respond better to my steering input than the Ardennes. i am able to tell the difference now that i rode the Neutrons.

I was able to tell the difference between the Ardennes and my Fulcrums, but, the fulcrums are almost 200 grams heavier than the Ardennes, so, i ignored it. but, the Neutrons being just a little heavier than the Ardennes got me thinking.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

yea this is partially why i stayed away from them...I talked to an insider(read: owner of a nationally renowned bike shop) and he said they love the guys at HED and have worked with them but in his opinion the quality control was just not there yet...he said they are starting to look at edge but not sold ...yet! 

Looks like Hed really missed the mark here considering there are people who want to spend the money and buy their product and they just can't get it right? who is letting these things off the line? this must be costing them tons of dough...or making their employees rich in "seconds" wheels...idk.....anyone else got any experience with hed?


----------



## tlacerda (Dec 9, 2009)

*Poorly made drain holes?*

I just received a lightly used set of HED 4. The first thing that caught my eye was what appears to be a very poorly executed drain hole. It looks like someone just punched a whole with sharp object. By comparison, I've seen other carbon aero wheels where the hole is very clean. Is this how the wheel is supposed to be? Anyone here has bought it new and noticed the same thing?

Thanks - tlacerda


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

My Jet4 are at 1680grams without skewer/tape.

And yes the drain hole is a pretty rough hole punch


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Luckily, Hed Jet wheels are not structural carbon, so, while it might be unsightly, it won't affect the integrity of the wheel at all.


----------



## 4cmd3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I ordered the Jet 6 Flamme Rouge (FR) via my LBS, for about 15% off the posted price (taking into account currency conversion too). Brand new wheels straight out of the box.

This is what HED lists their weight as:

Front: 744g
Rear: 954g
Total: 1694g

This is what I measured them as:
(Feedback Sports scale, no tape/plugs, skewers, etc...)

Front 803g
Rear 970g
Total: 1773g

Skewers (these should be the Ti versions...)
Front 42g
Rear 45g

So real-world weight is more like what they say the regular Jet 6's are... I admit to being a little disappointed by that. 

My drain hole is just like you both describe...

PS. Is your laminate perfectly uniform? One of mine is a little scuffed (seems to go beneath the decal) which suggests an issue prior to shipping. Also, rather than a perfectly smooth laminate, it seems like there are pin prick holes or bubbles at the intersection of the carbon weave. This is my first carbon wheelset so I don't know what exactly I should expect.


----------



## bradleyp (Sep 5, 2006)

All of the Hed wheels with fairings have holes like that. Not sure why. It's not in a good spot to be a drain hole. Maybe it has to do with how the fairing is constructed and attached. 

That said. I've been riding Ardennes and was so impressed that I sold my 303s and bought a set of Jet 6's. Mine showed up fine. Bought for 20% off retail from my LBS - who sponsors my team and I also spend alot of money there.... 

I'd say if you have build/quality issues, get Hed to make it right. Maybe I got lucky, but both of my Hed wheelsets showed up perfect. I did not weigh my Jet6's before putting rim tape and stuff on them. Interesting (but not unusual) that they are showing up heavier than advertised....

I have been told by several people that the "Flamme Rouge" versions are not worth it. You can do way better with aftermarket ceramic bearings if you want. The quality of the standard bearings are excellent, just like Zipp. There really isn't a need to upgrade to ceramic unless you want t oshed a gram or two, or just want to spend more money. They won't make you go faster.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have 1 set of Ardennes(Stallion), 1 set of Kermesse and a pair of Jet6's(Stallion). Have been riding the Ardennes for over a year and love them fpr pretty much all types of riding. The Kermesse are heavier and about $400.00 less than the Ardennes. A great every day training and commuting wheel. High Spoke count and heavy duty hub. Just got the Jet 6's a month ago. Love them as long as the wind doesn't kick up. Had the wind hit the other day along the coast and it wasn't fun. I have the same drain hole issue but nothing else. I am pretty anal retentive about my hardware and have been over it with a fine tooth comb and found no defects or weird stuff.


----------

